# bloated, floating green terror



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

*** got a bloated green terror who floats around with the current. She was sitting on the bottom for like 2 days when I first noticed. Now she's just floating around. Is it bloat? Should I try feeding thawed peas or spirulina flake? Should I treat with meds? please help. I don't want to lose her.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Try epsom salt at 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons to see if it loosens her up enough to poo - sounds like she's already far into the advanced stages though.

This needs to be moved into the disease/illness forum for better replies.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks
how do i move it?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

A moderator will come by and see it soon enough to move it.

Unfortunately if it is bloat there isn't a whole lot that can be done into the advanced stages - but you should get better advice over there.

You can get a head start by going to that forum now and looking at the Sticky Threads, then answering all of the questions posted in those threads on here.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Pictures would also help a lot by the way.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

k will do thanks again


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

nevermind guys, she can barely move and she's so pale I'm pretty sure she's gonna die today or tomorrow. I must have stressed her out at some point, probably with sudden temperature changes. My heater can never keep the temp in between 74 and 88. It drives me nuts.
I gave her a bath in a 5 gallon bucket treated with jungle clear which is the only med *** got at the moment. Anyways, next time I'll start treating as soon as I see signs of different behavior. thanks for all yer help.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

yup she just died an hour or two ago. thanks for yer advice.


----------

